# Product Key not accepted



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Ten-Twenty years ago I bought the W8 Pro DVD for my Home PC & HP laptop, then 2-3 years ago upgraded both from W8 Pro to W8.1 then to W10 using the corresponding free Media Creation Tool using the Product Key of the original W8 which I purchased from MS.

Now, after loosing the Password to start the Laptop, I cleaned the HD & tried to install W10 but this Product Key was not accepted.

So I installed W8, & tried to update it first to W8.1 before going to W10 but, again the PKey was not accepted.

Where did I go wrong?

As I cannot afford to buy W10 in my 90s, I am asking you how to go around it legally. ...thanx ….nick


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Since you already upgraded them to Windows 10, you can skip entering the product key because Microsoft already assigned Windows10 licenses to the two computers and they will automatically activate when online using those same licences. No need to start with W8, just download Windows 10 Pro and install it. When asked for pkey, skip it.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Licensing issues crop up if you do not use a Microsoft account (Hotmail, MSN, Live, etc.) to Authenticate the license.. As a best practice, use the MS login account as your system login, once the Authentication is complete, then do the full install and use the same login after which you can switch to a local logon Account.

If this did not happen, then you might have Auth issues, I've used MS chat support and they've resolved the issue in a jiffy as long as you're able to provide the required info.. In my case they wanted proof of the Mobo purchase, once I shared that, they fixed it quickly.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

nichosi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ten-Twenty years ago I bought the W8 Pro DVD


I guess I came on board late. LOL :smile:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Lead3 said:


> I guess I came on board late. LOL :smile:


I was wondering about that timeline too! :huh:


----------



## iamsapphire (Dec 9, 2011)

When installing Windows 10, DO NOT ENTER THE CD-KEY during install.

Select I Don't Have a Product Key.

Then install windows as normal.

Once you are on the desktop, RUN WINDOWS UPDATE as many times as needed to get the computer "up-to-date" as you can.

It may activate on it's own during normal startup after install is done.

If not, go to Settings, Click Activate, THEN put in the Win-8 CD Key, that seems to work the best way.

let us know

-sapphire


----------



## Beingdinu (Mar 9, 2016)

Just call MS and give them your W8 product key and tell them the situation. and they will help you to update and activate your windows 10


----------

